# Cisco e1000 Reset Problems



## Invictus52 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm a pretty tech saavy guy, but networking/routing KILLS me.

So I recently reset my e1000 cisco linksys router to factory default (held little button on the back down for 30 seconds). 

Now Whenever I boot up "cisco connect" software it tells me to enter the "Easy Set up Key" to update the router password.

The problem is I don't have the "easy set up key" and now i can't connect to my xbox or laptop (it's pretty much a brick). 

It also says that if I didn't have the key, I could go into the advanced settings and restore the username/password. Whenever i go to "Administration" to change the router password, I exit and find out that I can't even use the "cisco connect" software and am still unable to connect to any wireless network device (xbox, laptop)


So if you have any suggestions please don't hesitate.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

I would say phone up cisco and ask them about it, or read your manual you got with your router about resetting the router

You will probibily find the username and password is "admin" or "ADMIN" as standard


----------

